# Bullseye screen!!!



## cinnamonpup29 (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi everyone! Does anyone have a picture of the Bullseye screen that would pop up on the old POS after processing a check?? I've looked and asked everywhere and got 0 results. Before my location updated the older POS, this Bullseye screen would pop up for 1.2 seconds and disappear like nothing happened. If this can help, it looks a lot like the "I buckled up for safety!" sticker where Bullseye is giving a thumbs up? The screen also had a blue background if I could recall correctly along with possible confetti?? I hope this helps. I've already been blessed with seeing sleeping Bullseye, now I need to see this Bullseye haha.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2022)

cinnamonpup29 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone have a picture of the Bullseye screen that would pop up on the old POS after processing a check?? I've looked and asked everywhere and got 0 results. Before my location updated the older POS, this Bullseye screen would pop up for 1.2 seconds and disappear like nothing happened. If this can help, it looks a lot like the "I buckled up for safety!" sticker where Bullseye is giving a thumbs up? The screen also had a blue background if I could recall correctly along with possible confetti?? I hope this helps. I've already been blessed with seeing sleeping Bullseye, now I need to see this Bullseye haha.


it also pops up after redcard approval. it's him smiling giving a thumbs up saying "Approved!"

one of my favorite screens second only to "To continue, pick no" (IYKYK)


----------



## cinnamonpup29 (Feb 18, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it also pops up after redcard approval. it's him smiling giving a thumbs up saying "Approved!"
> 
> one of my favorite screens second only to "To continue, pick no" (IYKYK)


No way!! That's super cool!! I love learning about these things haha. One of my team members told me way back then, there was another screen of Bullseye if your gift card got approved too?? I think it might be the same screen. Since I never did a redcard application on the older POS, I never got to see the screen you've mentioned. Thanks for the reply! I'm hoping someone can link a picture of that screen!!


----------



## cinnamonpup29 (Feb 18, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it also pops up after redcard approval. it's him smiling giving a thumbs up saying "Approved!"
> 
> one of my favorite screens second only to "To continue, pick no" (IYKYK)


Oh! By the way, what's the "To continue, pick no" screen? Am I missing out on another screen?? XD I don't think I ever seen that one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2022)

cinnamonpup29 said:


> Oh! By the way, what's the "To continue, pick no" screen? Am I missing out on another screen?? XD I don't think I ever seen that one.


No image it’s just a screen that pops up when you do a no receipt return and change the price of the item

to continue, pick no
k1 Yes
K3 no

I just love it bc it’s funny


----------



## cinnamonpup29 (Feb 18, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No image it’s just a screen that pops up when you do a no receipt return and change the price of the item
> 
> to continue, pick no
> k1 Yes
> ...


Oh haha!! Makes sense. I love when the system does stuff like that. Why even ask if you're going to give options lol Since we're sharing our favorite screens, my favorite (besides the Bullseye ones of course) is the price match one on the older POS. I love how it beeps loudly and says "CHOOSE COMPETITOR" like it's some type of fighting game LOL their competitor is always target.com 90% of the time too which is even better. I wish they never got rid of the older POS :^(


----------

